# Cebit 2011: Asus zeigt Gamer-Notebooks, Matrix Geforce GTX 580 und Rampage III Black Edition



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cebit 2011: Asus zeigt Gamer-Notebooks, Matrix Geforce GTX 580 und Rampage III Black Edition gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cebit 2011: Asus zeigt Gamer-Notebooks, Matrix Geforce GTX 580 und Rampage III Black Edition


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2011)

ASUS ist und bleibt mit rog doch einfach der Knaller ! 

Die asus Matrix hat sogar onboard-Funktionen wie bei einem Mainboard, das ist ja Hammer! 

Echt Wahnsinn, gerade das Rampage gefällt mir echt super!


----------



## kill_switch2 (2. März 2011)

frag mich gerade ob der 6 pinanschluss zum Lieferumfang gehört  und ob dadurch die Garantier flöten geht 

das andere ist das sie ja schon 2x 8 Pin hat... da braucht man ja bald a eigenes netzteil nur für die Grafikkarte


----------



## Razor2408 (2. März 2011)

Das Rampage sieht wirklich geil aus


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. März 2011)

oh mann ,wieviel spannung muss man denn auf die karte geben, damit der 6 pin nötig wird?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2011)

@PCGH:
Habt ihr auch Informationen zu den Workstationboards, die daneben hingen?
Da hing ein So1155 Board mit x16, *2* x4, üblichem Onboardkram und, soweit ich das sehen konnte, ohne PLX&Co. Ich konnte aber nicht rausbekommen, ob Intel mit dem Xeonstart einen Chipsatz mit mehr Lanes auflegt.


----------



## Kovsk (4. März 2011)

Also liegt es an mir oder ist der "zusätliche" 6Pin keiner? Das sind Messpunkte für die Spannungen der Karte, einfach mal genau hingucken, steht auch schön an den löchern "GPU, "Mem" "PLL" dran  Außerdem sind auf einer Seite sowohl ein loch mit "12V" und mit "GND" markiert... die PCIe Stecker die ich kenne haben auf einer Seite GND und auf der anderen +12V aber nicht beides auf einer


----------



## Re4dt (7. März 2011)

Das Rampage sieht einfach nur hammer geil aus


----------



## Mindfuck (7. März 2011)

Auf dieses Mainboard freu ich mich sehr! Das ist schon so gut wie gekauft....hoffentlich kommt dazu auch ein ordentlicher Wasserkühler dazu auf den Markt!


----------



## mnb93 (7. März 2011)

es kommen doch tatsächlich noch schöne Mainboards auf den Markt 
viel schöner als dieser "Mein-Mainboard-muss-aussehen-wie-eine-Waffe-Bling-bling"


----------



## Re4dt (7. März 2011)

mnb93 schrieb:


> "Mein-Mainboard-muss-aussehen-wie-eine-Waffe-Bling-bling"


 
Like this ?  
-> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2011/02/Gigabyte_G1-Killer_Assassin__0_.JPG


----------



## Dommerle (7. März 2011)

Eine neue Matrix Karte... 
Das Board ist aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern!


----------



## mrnils253 (7. März 2011)

So ein Board ganz in schwarz will ich fürn AMD prozzi haben 

Und der Lappi tzz solangsam wirds lächerlich.


----------



## zuogolpon (7. März 2011)

Asus wird von Jahr zu Jahr zum Piblikumsmagneten auf der CeBIT.
Ich finds gut, dass die immernoch die Hardware selbst aufwendig präsentieren.


----------



## k@k@nut (7. März 2011)

Das Design von Asus wird immer besser,schon die Matrix gtx 285 hat mich ,vom Hocker gehauen.


----------



## lave (17. März 2011)

Endlich ne neue NVidia Matrix, darauf hab ich gewartet


----------



## FunBenedikt (21. März 2011)

Sagt mal weis irgend jemand wie vieldie matrix kosten wird, und wann sie raus kommt  danke im voraus


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (23. Juni 2011)

FunBenedikt schrieb:


> Sagt mal weis irgend jemand wie vieldie matrix kosten wird, und wann sie raus kommt  danke im voraus


 
habe gehört dass sie ab september kommen soll ob das stimt weiss ich nicht sie soll für 489 euro zu haben sien ist abe rmit 468 euro gelistet.


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5 - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


Kann man schon kaufen und fängt ab 445€ an  


LG


----------



## Dragon70 (10. Juli 2011)

Da hat ASUS mal wieder richtig gute Arbeit geleistet, das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört ist die 3 Slot Graka die is mir zu breit, aber wie heißt es doch so schön? jedem das seine.



MFG Dragon


----------



## TheLogium (24. Oktober 2011)

Naja 3 Slot würde mich nicht stören außer wenn ich platz Probleme habe.


----------

